# Barcodes



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Does the Fire HD have the ability to read barcodes, and if so has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

No, you would need a barcode scanner and an app (available for Android devices, but not specifically for the Kindle). The barcode scanner would have to be of the bluetooth variety. My question is why? You are better off buying a smartphone if you want to read bar codes.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Actually, it should be able to read barcodes. It would just need an app that uses the camera to read the barcode image. One of the apps in the Google Play Store (Barcode Scanner) even has the ability to reverse the image, just in case the app thinks the front-facing camera is the rear-facing camera.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a bunch of such apps in the Amazon AppStore but none show as compatible with the new Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now, the only app that uses the Fire HD's camera is the included Skype.  Most reviewers believe other apps will be developed that use the camera.  So we'll have to wait and see.  This is one of the reasons I'm getting a new iPod Touch....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Betsy...have you heard the release date for the iPod Touch? I've only seen October, but no date so far.

Back to the barcode discussion......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Hey Betsy...have you heard the release date for the iPod Touch? I've only seen October, but no date so far.
> 
> Back to the barcode discussion......


That's all I have seen about the i'Touch. I'm sure they'll be discussing it in our iThing subforum.

I was hoping there was going to be a rear facing camera in the new Fires... It'll be interesting to see what else comes out to use the camera.

Betsy


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

The problem is that it is not clear how accessible the camera will be for apps other than Skype.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

In the Google Play store is an app called Camera JB+ by Moblynx.  I found it via a review from "RevKevin" or someone like that.

It is a pay app (or the version I got is) but it works with the Kindle Fire HD just fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Hey Betsy...have you heard the release date for the iPod Touch? I've only seen October, but no date so far.
> 
> Back to the barcode discussion......


Apple's store still says only "October" as of last night. *pouts*

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Drats! I was hoping it would change to a date soon....like October 1!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too.....


Betsy


----------

